# Ross Reel BG-5 for sale



## James Shuler (May 22, 2006)

ross reel BG-5 for sale $300.00. a year old. bad news is it has my name engraved on it. but a great deal if you can get past that.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

What color is it?


----------



## James Shuler (May 22, 2006)

Gold


----------



## James Shuler (May 22, 2006)

*Reduced!!!*

Due to much concern over my name being engraved on the reel. I have decided to *reduce the price to $250*. That should take care of any concerns over the engraving!!!


----------



## frequentflyer (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ross Reel BG-5*

What color is the reel?
Does it have fly line on it, and what type?
Call me if you still have it.
Randy
713-875-0427


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Where you live at?


----------



## James Shuler (May 22, 2006)

Port O Connor


----------

